# Pillar ideas---Need help



## Scare Shack (Oct 2, 2005)

Hey guys, need some help here. Tommorow im going to get everything to build my cem. gate pillars. I dont know if I want round or square. I've seen lots i've like, but am torn between some.
Wondering if everyone can post pics of theres so I can see a bunch and make a decission.
Thanks


----------



## Vikeman (Oct 17, 2003)

Here's a picture of mine. They are made with 2x2 frame and 1/2" foam board. You can remove the top and the back for easy storage.


----------



## Zombie-F (Jul 23, 2004)

Here's two photos of mine. The first pic is from last year's display and the second pic is of them with some Spanish Moss I added for this year.



​


----------



## The Crow 1994 (Sep 18, 2003)

Here's a photo of ours...so far. We've yet to add the Fleckstone, or paint the bricks a reddish brown, or add the laterns. The tops of the pillars are lying on the ground.


----------



## the spooky kid (Aug 6, 2004)

i'll post some of my pillars after i finish them in a few days but mine are square


----------



## Chunigor (Nov 1, 2004)

Here's a link to some of our pics of the pillars my girlfriend and I built:

chipboard, 2x4's, scraps, 2x6's, 1/2" and 1.5" foam insulation... paint, etc... they can be disassembled... the plinth from the main column, from the two base "steps"....

http://www.ryanandmichele.com/halloween/slides/IMG_0344.html


----------



## RyanTuomi (Aug 31, 2004)

These are the ones Chunigor designed and we made as he mentioned above.. .also notice Chunigor in the pic.. 

They are made in 4 layers which all fit togethor to form the whole pillar.
Basically there is 1 part to the bottom, then the middle then a cap and finally the base for the wee gargoyles.
These are made of aspenite/plywood with blue insulation foam over top - all painted with basic grey latex paint then weathered.

Using a propane torch we were able to get a really good "worn chiped" effect with the foam board.

The black paint which looks sort of random is actually filling these cracks and recesses. Its hard to see in pics but looks fantastic in real life.

They actually took 3 of us about 3 weeks of weekends and occasional evenings to make - probably close to 100+ man hours


----------



## Scare Shack (Oct 2, 2005)

Those are some awesome looking pillars you guys did. Think i'll have to do something like that next year, unless I think I can find the time now. I may have to keep it real basic this year.


----------

